# First toss



## bigmalley (Dec 6, 2011)

well i made my first toss today. i dropped 18 ybs exactly 1 mile from my loft. It took the birds about 10 mins to show up but they all showed up and trapped great.! i cant wait till tomorrow. ill take them maybe a half mile further.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice... trust your birds.. and just sit back and sip you're coffee( or ice tea or beer which ever..)..lol..


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Enjoy the experience!


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

That's good news! take them down the road slowly. I do 2 tosses from each spot then move on once u get them going don't stop. the birds will click and do there thing good luck it's beer thirthy some where!


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Last year,this is what my birds did on these tosses when I started training.....
1 mile...90 minutes.....5 miles...90 minutes....10 miles...90 minutes....20 miles...30 minutes..
The reason is,they were tripping for 1 1/2 hrs to 2 hrs BEFORE I started training....They wanted to fly for 1 to 2 hrs...They knew where they were...They didn`t know where they were at the 20 mile toss...They were a little scared,and worried....That`s when they started to make good time...I don`t start training untill 4 or 5 weeks before the 1st race...The birds are stronger/smarter at this point....Don`t train the birds untill they start tripping for 1 hr or more...That way,if they go the WRONG WAY,they will be strong enough to fly and correct their mistake,and make it home..If they are to weak,you will lose them....Let them grow,and get strong...You will NOT be disapointed later on....Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Alamo said:


> Last year,this is what my birds did on these tosses when I started training.....
> 1 mile...90 minutes.....5 miles...90 minutes....10 miles...90 minutes....20 miles...30 minutes..
> The reason is,they were tripping for 1 1/2 hrs to 2 hrs BEFORE I started training....They wanted to fly for 1 to 2 hrs...They knew where they were...They didn`t know where they were at the 20 mile toss...They were a little scared,and worried....That`s when they started to make good time...I don`t start training untill 4 or 5 weeks before the 1st race...The birds are stronger/smarter at this point....Don`t train the birds untill they start tripping for 1 hr or more...That way,if they go the WRONG WAY,they will be strong enough to fly and correct their mistake,and make it home..If they are to weak,you will lose them....Let them grow,and get strong...You will NOT be disapointed later on....Alamo



I agree train them too early and too much and they will be burned out befor the first race.
Dave


----------



## bigmalley (Dec 6, 2011)

how does lots of training burn out your birds? i understand that too early could be bad, but i have never heard of training too much being bad.... not trying to be disrespectful, and i thank you all for the advice but, i don't understand. my birds were ranging for an hour and most of the last week i let them fly it was a bit more than an hour. Am i understanding correctly? if I toss my birds too much they will get burnt out???


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I start 3 1/2 weeks befor the first race you have several mo befor your race they just get tired of going on tosses and don't give it their best shot.
Dave

If they are all early hatch you could train them to 25 mi then stop till 3 weeks befor the first race.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

A human that trains for a big event,paces himself,to be in peak form the day that matters...Too much training will not get the athlete in prime condition...It`s the RIGHT amount that will....These are baby pigeons...Even at 6 months old,they are still babies...Pounding them down the road NOW,many months before you start racing,is not going to get you into the winners circle...If you want/have to train many months in advance,only train 10 to 15 miles,in all 4 directions...That will serve you better in the long run...Only do this 4 days per week...One day and every day go to another direction....Then 2 days of only loft flying,and 1 day of NO FLYING...Even athletes REST !!!....After a 2 or 3 weeks of all direction training,just train on your line of flight...Still going SHORT distance...I don`t know when your 1st race is...But stop training 2 months before the 1st race...Then 1 month before the 1st race,you can start right at 20 miles...Increase the milage by 5 miles every time you toss,unless they are not making good time....You want 45/50 mph out of them in training....Don`t go by ROAD miles,,,,You have to know the AIR miles of the tosses you are giving...Once they are making 50/60 miles in good time,you birds are ready...Don`t wear them out....As I have heard many times*,"Don`t RACE the RACE during the WEEK"...**You RACE the RACE on RACE DAY !!!!*......*Alamo*


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Alamo said:


> A human that trains for a big event,paces himself,to be in peak form the day that matters...Too much training will not get the athlete in prime condition...It`s the RIGHT amount that will....These are baby pigeons...Even at 6 months old,they are still babies...Pounding them down the road NOW,many months before you start racing,is not going to get you into the winners circle...If you want/have to train many months in advance,only train 10 to 15 miles,in all 4 directions...That will serve you better in the long run...Only do this 4 days per week...One day and every day go to another direction....Then 2 days of only loft flying,and 1 day of NO FLYING...Even athletes REST !!!....After a 2 or 3 weeks of all direction training,just train on your line of flight...Still going SHORT distance...I don`t know when your 1st race is...But stop training 2 months before the 1st race...Then 1 month before the 1st race,you can start right at 20 miles...Increase the milage by 5 miles every time you toss,unless they are not making good time....You want 45/50 mph out of them in training....Don`t go by ROAD miles,,,,You have to know the AIR miles of the tosses you are giving...Once they are making 50/60 miles in good time,you birds are ready...Don`t wear them out....As I have heard many times*,"Don`t RACE the RACE during the WEEK"...**You RACE the RACE on RACE DAY !!!!*......*Alamo*


In my neck of the woods, the first YB race is on August 25. So are you saying it's best to loft fly or just do short tosses through July and then start really training down the road on say August 1st?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Granny*....YES !!!..... *Alamo


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

The earliest you can start in my opinion is 5 weeks before the first race the latest 3 1/2 weeks, completely unnecessary to start earlier in my opinion.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Alex Bechie trains his birds early(Short),then locks them up for a month or so...Then he starts to train in earnest 4/5 weeks before the 1st race....I don`t think anyone on this board can match his wins !!!! Alamo


----------

